# Shield for Quick Shoot SS Model 421QZE



## CharlesW (Oct 13, 2010)

Has anyone adapted the Toro 88-0600 Snow Shield to the units with the Quick Shoot???


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I dont think that would be very helpful..
90% of the time when I get blasted with snow while snowblowing, the snowblower throws the snow off to the side (as it should) then a strong wind kicks it back to me at an angle..it almost never comes directly from the front..which is why most snowblower "sheilds" look like this:









a shield that protects only from the direct front is, IMO, completely useless..

Scot


----------



## CharlesW (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.
You might very well be right, but I would still like to hear from someone that has had actual experience with the Toro 88-0600 shield.
If their experience was with it installed on a Toro SS with the Quick Shoot, that would be even better.


----------

